# 1997 renault megane key code problem



## volkswagon (24 Jan 2007)

Hi,
My brother has a 1997 renault megane and he has to enter a 4 digit code into the system by clicking a buttom somewhere on the dash as the car will not start immediately off the key until he has this code entered. This should not be the case it should work off the key. Has anyone out had this problem before and what is the best way to sort the key out .


----------



## Creditlimit (24 Jan 2007)

It would seem that the problem is with the sensor (which receives the signal from the key to activate or deactivate the central locking system) presuming it has one or with the internal chip within the key itself in which case a whole new key will ahve to bought and the sensor reconfigured to accept the new key. 
This is an expensive problem to fix.
The above are only possible scenarios.


----------



## volkswagon (24 Jan 2007)

Hi Creditlimit,
Thanks for your repsonse. Do you know if there is any website that may be of any help.


----------



## Digger (25 Jan 2007)

I had a renault megane 96. This is a known problem with all the early renault megane's ,clios also lagunas I think. All of these used an IR signal to deactivate the immobiliser. The way your brother is deactivating this now is using the 4 number code that he enters using the central lock button. Bad news is this system is hardwired into car and there is no modification that can be made on the cheap. Anytime batteries are changed in the key fob ,he will lose  synchronisation with the receiver.
Now it is possible to resync the key using both key and central lock button.Put I have found that ,it goes again after  a few weeks. a new key
might be a temp solution but no garuntee and one I never tried as the keys are roughly 100euro a shot I think. The code only takes about 30secs to enter each time to start car.


----------



## Slaphead (25 Jan 2007)

I use the code aswell, its a pain in the tit. Ive had the problem for a yr almost, happened when the snow melted and i noticed a few drops in the ceiling around the censor, after that it was fried.
I got the code off my renault dealer and have been using it since, every time i intend geting it fixed something else gives in and i have to pay for that

I tried this but it didnt work for me:
[broken link removed]

***********************************
*Reprogramming 'Plip' keys 
*For: Phase 1 If you buy a new key, it will need re-programming. A main dealer will charge about Â£30+VAT to do this, so here's a club discount. 

You can program the ECU to recognise 2 keys, you need both keys to complete programming.


1. Ensure ignition is turned OFF

2. Press central locking door button for more than 5 seconds.

Do the following within 15 Seconds. Basically this bit simply allows the ECU to 'copy' the key signatures and remember them:

3. Point both keys at the roof console.

4. Press a key button twice (once on some models)

5. Press the other keys' button twice (once on some models)

(Doors will lock / unlock)

6. Test both keys.
***********************************


----------



## rpk (16 Apr 2007)

this problem can also be down to the ir led on the actual key. this can be checked by pointing the key at digital camera that does not have ir filters, (check this by pointing a tv remote that you know works at the camera, you should see it light up). if this is it you just need to replace the ir led. can be got at maplins rselectronics etc, for a couple of euro. so screw you renault and your 160 euro key.

don't forget the polarity of the led.


----------



## Jockey (17 Apr 2007)

Hi All,

I have a 96 megane and i have the same problem. After putting up with it for what felt like an eternity i brought it to my local renault dealer. They told me the only solution was a new key, they claim that they tried to recode it but it still wouldnt work. The new key is costing €190 broken down as €54 to 'supply' and program the new key and €136 for the actual key. Would definitely stay away from renault cars in the future based on my experience with this one.

Jockey


----------



## Slaphead (26 Apr 2007)

rpk said:


> this problem can also be down to the ir led on the actual key. this can be checked by pointing the key at digital camera that does not have ir filters, (check this by pointing a tv remote that you know works at the camera, you should see it light up). if this is it you just need to replace the ir led. can be got at maplins rselectronics etc, for a couple of euro. so screw you renault and your 160 euro key.
> 
> don't forget the polarity of the led.


 
I tried this with my camera phone and it blinked so i guess my key is ok.

Im selling my car soon so i have to fix this now. I was at a renault shop and a fell gave me a tip to scrape of the oxide that had built up on the sensor's card i had taken out from the roof. I did this and cleaned it with electronic spray butit still didnt work,
I did notice however that the silvery part was very worn so maybe the contact is poor, i tried with a few thin strips of tinfoil, blew a few fuses but no luck.


----------



## kenfish85 (1 Jan 2009)

rpk said:


> this problem can also be down to the ir led on the actual key. This can be checked by pointing the key at digital camera that does not have ir filters, (check this by pointing a tv remote that you know works at the camera, you should see it light up). If this is it you just need to replace the ir led. Can be got at maplins rselectronics etc, for a couple of euro. So screw you renault and your 160 euro key.
> 
> Don't forget the polarity of the led.


 
i know this post is old, but after having problems with my renault remote key for several months it finally gave up on christmas eve!!! I searched the net for hours and rung several auto locksmiths which were unable to help.  My only option was to go straight to renault. They wanted to charge me £80 to £90 for the key then £82 to programme it!!!! My keycare cover agreed to to pay the costs as i had "lost" my only car key but i would have to wait 5 to 10 working days to get the key from renault!! Then i came across this post and decided try the test to see if it was actually the ir led.  It did not flash so i took apart my key as i had nothing to lose. It turned out that the led was not making contact with the board so i borrowed a soldering kit off my dad's mate and remade the contact.  It worked and now the key works better than ever and best of all it didn't cost me a penny!!!! All thanks to the ir led test info given.  What a fab little trick, i've been entertaining friends for days!! Its magic.  Thanks a lot!!!


----------

